# Need help choosing a starter kit



## CallingHeavenXX (29/1/20)

Hello you all,

As I'm trying to quit smoking, I'm ready to buy a proper starter kit. My budget is around $200 USD, so I'll also have some cash to buy e-juice. I'd like to know what you recommend, and where could I buy it online. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/20)

Most welcome to the forum @CallingHeavenXX.

I highly recommend the Geekvape Aegis Boost starter kit. Available online here and here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/1/20)

I can't disagree with the boost because as well as being suitable to a new vaper it also allows for different vaping styles, after time it will allow you to have a first go at rebuilding as their is a fantastic RBA pod available. Because you are trying to give up the stinkies you don't want to be without a vape while your device is charging, normally i would recommend a cheap but fit for purpose back up just for while the boost is charging but with your budget i would seriously consider getting 2 boosts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

